# 2006 GTO with procharger (problems)



## BLWN93GT (Apr 9, 2009)

As you can tell by my login name that i am a mustang fan. however, i have a lot of respect for any american made muscle car. My brother has an 06 GTO and i have had a lot of fun driving it. so on to my question, we put a procharger kit on it about a year ago. for some reason he is getting oil sucked back into the intake pipe of the supercharger through the vaccuum line connected to the air filter. we have double checked our hoses several times as per the instructions so i know everything is correct. during his last oil change he notcied that his oil dipstick is very rusty above the oil level. three weeks ago he got an engine code for evaporative emissions (i think that is how he said it) this morning he fired it up to go to work and it has a really bad miss in it now. i am gonna do a compression test on it tomorrow afternoon and go from there. Is there anything else I should be looking for? Thanks for your help in advance,

Richard
U.S. Navy Veteran

P.S. you guys got some bad a$$ cars, keep up the good work!


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Oil in the intake is fairly common on these cars, especially LS2's. Put a catch can on it and it should be OK. As far as the miss, start with checking the plugs and wires and go from there. The evap code could be a bad gas cap, also common on these cars.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

BLWN93GT said:


> As you can tell by my login name that i am a mustang fan. however, i have a lot of respect for any american made muscle car. My brother has an 06 GTO and i have had a lot of fun driving it. so on to my question, we put a procharger kit on it about a year ago. for some reason he is getting oil sucked back into the intake pipe of the supercharger through the vaccuum line connected to the air filter. we have double checked our hoses several times as per the instructions so i know everything is correct. during his last oil change he notcied that his oil dipstick is very rusty above the oil level. three weeks ago he got an engine code for evaporative emissions (i think that is how he said it) this morning he fired it up to go to work and it has a really bad miss in it now. i am gonna do a compression test on it tomorrow afternoon and go from there. Is there anything else I should be looking for? Thanks for your help in advance,
> 
> Richard
> U.S. Navy Veteran
> ...


Richard, thanks for what you did for our country. I enjoy seeing a vet willing to declare his allegiance. I am a chaplain at the local VA. Got your benefits set up. Please do it. Hey, do you know why there are Marines aboard ship?
To give officers someone to dance with.
Heh, Heh.


----------

